# Chordbot for PC



## projectjetfire (Jul 30, 2013)

So, Ive found this awesome app on my Android phone called Chordbot. Does anyone know of something similar (and free or very cheap) for PCs? Essentially, you enter whatever chords you want into it and it will play them back to you. I know a simple anwser would be a looper pedal or create my own backing tracks but this is so damn simple and sounds great for little jams. 

Any advice welcome!


----------



## Thep (Jul 30, 2013)

Alternatively, you can run an Android emulator on your PC. They are free and relatively easy to use.


----------



## bondmorkret (Jul 30, 2013)

I use Band In A Box to do this, it works great. You can pick different styles and time sigs etc. iRealB is also good, but its Mac only.


----------

